# Intro



## Tarran (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello folks. I'm new to the forums, but have been playing the game for quite a while. I look forward to the learning more and hopefully passing on some experience.


----------



## brazey (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## jas101 (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome to imf.


----------



## the_predator (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## SteroidShopEU (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome...


----------

